# Resolution 1400x1050 Probleme

## KD

hallo,

ich habe ein Acer 663LMi mit einer Intel Corp. 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device. ich kann leider nur die resolution 1280x1024 verwenden. irgendwie weiss ich nicht wie ich die auflösung auf 1400x1050 (was glaube ich die karte unterstützen soll) einstellen soll.

wenn jemand das selbe probleme gehabt hat bitte melden  :Smile: 

lg KD

----------

## ignatz

damit du diese nutzen kannst, musst du sie zuerst in die /etc/X11/XF86Config eintragen. Dabei ist die erste Auflösung in der Reihe immer die default Auflösung, dannach, kannst du die auflösungen mit strg + alt + "+/-" durchschalten....

```

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

```

----------

## KD

also so scchaut aus der teil von meinem XFT86config file wo es um monitor usw geht ..

Section "Monitor"

	Identifier	"Monitor0"

	Option	"DPMS"	"true"

	ModeLine "1400x1050"  122.61  1400 1488 1640 1880  1050 1051 1054 1087  -HSync +Vsync

	ModeLine "1400x1050"  149.34  1400 1496 1648 1896  1050 1051 1054 1094  -HSync +Vsync

	ModeLine "1400x1050"  155.85  1400 1496 1648 1896  1050 1051 1054 1096  -HSync +Vsync

	ModeLine "1400x1050"  179.26  1400 1504 1656 1912  1050 1051 1054 1103  -HSync +Vsync

	ModeLine "1400x1050"  214.39  1400 1512 1664 1928  1050 1051 1054 1112  -HSync +Vsync

	ModeLine "1600x1200"  280.64  1600 1728 1904 2208  1200 1201 1204 1271  -HSync +Vsync

EndSection

Section "Device"

	Identifier  "Card0"

	Driver      "i810"

	VendorName  "All"

	BoardName   "All"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

	Identifier "Screen0"

	Device     "Card0"

	Monitor    "Monitor0"

	DefaultColorDepth 24

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth     16

		Modes "1400x1050" "1280x1024"

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth     24

		Modes "1400x1050" "1280x1024"

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth     32

		Modes "1400x1050" 

	EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

	Mode 0666

EndSection

aber leider kann ich 1400x1050 nicht einstellen....

lg KD

----------

## Kleini

Soweit ich weiß ist dies ein Bios-Fehler von Acer, die dort nicht die maximale Auflösung eingetragen haben. Die Windows-Treiber lassen sich nicht daran stören, die machen halt die Auflösung und gut ist. XFree ist da ein wenig anders.

Soweit ich weiß gibt es keine Lösung zu deinem Problem, habe das nämlich mitbekommen als ich mich über das TM 662 informiert habe.

----------

## martinj

Also ich hab nen Thinkpad R40, auch mit 1400x1050 und bei mir funzt alles. 

Ich hab meine XF86Config(-4) für Gentoo mit Knoppix erstellt, indem ich die Knoppix-CD mit dem Parameter screen=1400x1050 gestartet hab. Dann kann man die von Knoppix generierte XF86Config kopieren.

Versuchs doch auch mal mit Knoppix, vielleicht funktioniert es ja damit.

----------

## tex

Hi,

habe ähnliche Dinge wie Kleini gehört. Als ich mich damals über das Acer 661 informierte hieß es, dass die volle Auflösung mit Linux nicht möglich ist. Der Eintrag für die Auflösung ist im Bios nicht enthalten, jedoch benötigt XFree diese. Die Windowstreiber machen einfach, was sie wollen, weshalb das unter Windows möglich ist. Damals gab es keine Möglichkeit das Notebook mit 1400 und dem Intel Grafikchip zu fahren. Ob sich da mittlerweile was geändert hat, kann ich nicht sagen.  

Gruß

Tex

----------

## Voltago

Das letzte, was ich zu diesem Thema gehört habe, ist folgendes:

Es gibt einen Fix von Intel für dieses Problem, nur haben den noch nicht alle Hersteller in ihr BIOS integriert. Ist aber wohl nur noch eine Frage der Zeit. Danke für den Knoppix-Tip, martinj, den muss ich gleich mal probieren...

----------

## tuccain

 *Voltago wrote:*   

> Danke für den Knoppix-Tip, martinj, den muss ich gleich mal probieren...

 

hola,

hat des was gebracht mit knoppix? eher nicht wenns am bios liegt, oder?

so long

pao!o

----------

## Voltago

Nö, hat nix gebracht, mittlerweile weiss ich auch sicher, dass mein BIOS den besagten Modus nicht unterstützt. Pah, typisch DELL.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## xJoni

es gibt einen commerziellen xserver der das bios auch ignoriert. www.xig.com summit serie. gibt auch ne demo version, die läuft allerdings nur 20minuten. damit gehts. allerdings halte ich es für sinnvoller auf einen patch zu warten (falls einer kommen sollte)

für dell laptops gibt es laut der xfree86 website seit 4.4 ein fix, bei meinem acer hilfts nix.

----------

## py-ro

@Voltago

Welches Dell Notebook hast du den?

Mit meinem Inspiron 1150 funktioniert die Auflösung wunderbar

----------

## Lazare

hat schon jemand die neue BIOS Version 3a19 getestet??

ftp://ftp.support.acer-euro.com/notebook/TravelMate_66x/bios

ist ja erst am 8.04.2004 rausgekommen, defacto noch relativ neu

----------

## timbo2k

Habe auch das Acer TM661 und auch mit dem neuen Bios funktioniert es nicht. Heißt also weiterwarten.

Gruß, Tim

----------

## Voltago

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> @Voltago
> 
> Welches Dell Notebook hast du den?
> 
> Mit meinem Inspiron 1150 funktioniert die Auflösung wunderbar

 

Ich hab' ein Inspiron 510m mit dem 82852/855GM Grafik-Controller. Welchen hast Du? Und bist Du dir sicher, dass nicht etwa 1280x1024 läuft?

Falls wirklich 1400x1050 läuft, mach doch bitte mal

```
emerge lrmi
```

und poste das Ergebnis von

```
vbetest
```

das zeigt nämlich alle VBIOS-unterstützten Grafikmodi an.

Danke!

----------

## py-ro

Ich habe nen geforce Chip drinnen.

Ja es läuft mit 1400x1050

ich darf das ding aber leider nicht ans Firmen LAN anhängen   :Sad: 

----------

## Lazare

wenn du einen GeForce Chip hast, dann läuft der auch mit sicherheit auf 1400x1050. Das Problem betrifft ja nur Intel DVMT GraKa's

----------

## Voltago

Jupp, so siehts aus. GeForce geht, Intel geht nicht. Mist.

----------

## Amemes

Der patch auf dieser site 

http://www.mail-archive.com/devel%40xfree86.org/msg06133.html hat bei mir functioniert (travelmate 291lmi). Wen er nicht geht probiert dan mal in 855resolution.c in der function find_modes

*bios_type=0 oder *bios_type=1 anstatt *bios_type=-1.

Greetz,

          amemes

----------

## Voltago

Oh mein Gott, das geht ja wirklich! W00t! Ich krieg schon Kopfschmerzen, so scharf ist die Anzeige auf einmal!

----------

## xJoni

phänomenal, da gibts echt nix zu sagen. naja, nen richtiges vbios wäre wohl besser wie jedes mal beim starten zu patchen, aber ich will mich nicht beschweren

----------

## timbo2k

Funktioniert das jetzt auch auf dem Acer Travelmate 661? In dem Thread steht ja irgendwo was davon drin. Wenn ja, kann mir mal jemand bitte kurz beschreiben, wie man den Patch am besten einspielen kann/muss.

[Update]

Es läuft wunderbar!  :Smile: . Einfach der Anleitung folgen.

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis.

Mit freundlichem Gruß,

Tim

----------

